# The Cullen House



## Reel_Drifter (Apr 16, 2009)

For years I have fished the Lower Laguna Madre and anyone who has fished down there has either heard of or seen the Cullen House. I have always wondered who owns that gigantic home out in the middle of no where? What is its purpose? Thought the years I have heard a few stories of the home and its owners. I now live in Houston and attend the University of Houston. There seems to be a family of Cullens who have donated millions to the University. So im guessing the stories that they are the owners is true. I also had a buddy who said he was drifting near the home one day and an older man came out of no where with a shot gun and demanded that the stay clear of his property. My father said he got to go to the home one day with a friend of his who owned a lp gas company. He tagged along with his buddy who was going to the home to fill the propane tank. That home is amazing and I alway wondered what the story behind it is?


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

yes it does belong to the cullens from houston. my nephew guided on one of their ranches and has been to the house several times.


----------



## edrandall (Aug 11, 2009)

Reel_Drifter said:


> For years I have fished the Lower Laguna Madre and anyone who has fished down there has either heard of or seen the Cullen House. I have always wondered who owns that gigantic home out in the middle of no where? What is its purpose? Thought the years I have heard a few stories of the home and its owners. I now live in Houston and attend the University of Houston. There seems to be a family of Cullens who have donated millions to the University. So im guessing the stories that they are the owners is true. I also had a buddy who said he was drifting near the home one day and an older man came out of no where with a shot gun and demanded that the stay clear of his property. My father said he got to go to the home one day with a friend of his who owned a lp gas company. He tagged along with his buddy who was going to the home to fill the propane tank. That home is amazing and I alway wondered what the story behind it is?


The old man with the shotgun sounds like a scene from a movie!

How far is it from the university?


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Reel_Drifter said:


> For years I have fished the Lower Laguna Madre and anyone who has fished down there has either heard of or seen the Cullen House. I have always wondered who owns that gigantic home out in the middle of no where? What is its purpose? Thought the years I have heard a few stories of the home and its owners. I now live in Houston and attend the University of Houston. There seems to be a family of Cullens who have donated millions to the University. So im guessing the stories that they are the owners is true. I also had a buddy who said he was drifting near the home one day and an older man came out of no where with a shot gun and demanded that the stay clear of his property. My father said he got to go to the home one day with a friend of his who owned a lp gas company. He tagged along with his buddy who was going to the home to fill the propane tank. That home is amazing and I alway wondered what the story behind it is?


I grew up fishing back there in the bay, met his son In laws and workers a few times and saw people fly into his private strip. We had a key to get in thru theoilfield/ranch gates, and would wade fish off the bank out there for years. My Granddad had a dead battery one time and was walking out, and crossed over to the main house road. The "Old Man Cullen" as my Grandfather called him picked him up, took him to the house, got him some coffe and showed him around. Then he sent one of his hands to jump the truck. Said he was nice enough.

Heard stories he sunk a boat in his channel one time to keep people out of there, not sure if thats true.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

edrandall said:


> How far is it from the university?


About 300 miles south.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

anybody have pictures of this place?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The HBO Series "True Blood" is based on the Cullen's... be careful...


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

It is owned by the Cullen's as stated. No one comes out with a shotgun or any thing else like that. They don't own the water around it. If you are in the water around it, you are still a ways from the house. Nothing secret about it. I don't think they would just like you to pull up to the dock and walk around their property, but then you wouldn't want someone to pull up to your peoperty and look around either would you. I haven't been to the house, but have friends who have and they say it is a fantastic place.


----------



## Reel_Drifter (Apr 16, 2009)

Navi,
You can Google Map Arroyo City Texas or Cullen Bay. It is located just south of the Arroyo Colorado Channel. It is the only house in the middle of no where. If you zoom in you can see the home has a swimming pool, full tennis court, boat dock etc. etc. I have always been curious to know if some one lives there? Is it a lodge for the Cullens and guests?

Oh ya, and the old man with the shot gun is a true story! Dont drift or wade to close to the property. Regardless the home is one of a kind and in the perfect fishing location on the Laguna Madre. Foot steps from the bay and about a 15 minute boat ride to South Padre Island.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

found it on Google Earth.. its amazing what money can do.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Cullen/Frost Families = $$$$$$$$$$ 

Lots of real estate holdings and dont forget Frost Bank:fireworks


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm good freinds with Harry been to the El REALITO. Some guys have all the luck. What a sweat spot. I really love his spot in W. Matty its unreal on the island middle of no where . Like I said some guys have all the luck. I have some because I was invited & would never turn down another invite.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Reel_Drifter said:


> For years I have fished the Lower Laguna Madre and anyone who has fished down there has either heard of or seen the Cullen House. I have always wondered who owns that gigantic home out in the middle of no where? What is its purpose? Thought the years I have heard a few stories of the home and its owners. I now live in Houston and attend the University of Houston. There seems to be a family of Cullens who have donated millions to the University. So im guessing the stories that they are the owners is true. I also had a buddy who said he was drifting near the home one day and an older man came out of no where with a shot gun and demanded that the stay clear of his property. My father said he got to go to the home one day with a friend of his who owned a lp gas company. He tagged along with his buddy who was going to the home to fill the propane tank. That home is amazing and I alway wondered what the story behind it is?


I know hunting & fishing. They owned a house on the island sold it & built a mansion on their land strickley a family spot for hunting & fishing .


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

surfspeck said:


> Cullen/Frost Families = $$$$$$$$$$
> 
> Lots of real estate holdings and dont forget Frost Bank:fireworks


Ding ding ding


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

dadsaid said:


> found it on Google Earth.. its amazing what money can do.


You did better than me, cant find it


----------



## Texmaps (Oct 31, 2004)

http://www.stxmaps.com/ads/cullen-ranch-house.html


----------



## DukCutter (Mar 6, 2008)

I have worked with the Cullens for years. Some good some bad. Everyone is correct that they own that property as well as one on West Matty. Very nice places and their ranches are unbelievable. Yall should see the old hotel....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Texmaps said:


> http://www.stxmaps.com/ads/cullen-ranch-house.html


That's Sweet! Good for them.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

plug this into to google earth if ya got it>>> N 26°15.401' W 97°17.807'


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Interesting link for you guys about Hugh Roy Cullen... Quite a man ...Click the 'Founders' link on the left of the page.

http://www.cullenfdn.org/frame.htm


----------



## jawick (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay, I see the Cullen House, but what's up with the other large house due West of it by about a 2-3 miles? Is it the Guest House, and what's with the large barn/industrial complex near it?


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

How close wil the proposed new S. Padre bridge come to this house?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Harry Cullen is a friend of mine. The ranch is called El REALITO its 14000 acres .Its there family's ranch. They hunt & fish on the ranch. It sits next to a wild life management area.Talk about a honey hole. Its definitely a sweet spot.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Vampires!


----------



## woobiwan (Aug 13, 2009)

The ranch is actually called Buena Vista. It is closer to 6-7k acres and is surrounded by the Atascosa Wildlife Reserve. They certainly don't point guns at anybody down there and they have always been gracious to boaters with trouble when I have been there. We have helped several boaters get a little fuel or get picked up by truck and trailer when needed. Obviously, like any other property owner, they appreciate people respecting their private property.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Where is the house in West Matty ???


----------



## woobiwan (Aug 13, 2009)

Between the Colorado River and the big jetties out of POC. A club (maybe the Lavaca Bay Rod and Gun? I can't remember) owns the southern tip near the jetties and the Cullens own the rest. It is the longest stretch of privately owned island in the U.S. or so I have heard. The house there is old and nothing like BV but the fishing can be nice!


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

I guess that is why there is two run ways on the island ???


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

woobiwan said:


> Between the Colorado River and the big jetties out of POC. A club (maybe the Lavaca Bay Rod and Gun? I can't remember) owns the southern tip near the jetties and the Cullens own the rest. It is the longest stretch of privately owned island in the U.S. or so I have heard. The house there is old and nothing like BV but the fishing can be nice!


 I'm not gonna start an internet BS session with you but this info is false.


----------



## woobiwan (Aug 13, 2009)

Which info is false? Just curious. As I stated clearly, I have only heard it is the longest private stretch. I fished there not long ago and it certainly looks like a long stretch to me;-)


----------



## woobiwan (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Rubberback, what is your name? I am heading over to Harry's right now for the fireworks and I'll tell him you said hello.
Greg Goodwin


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

woobiwan said:


> Hey Rubberback, what is your name? I am heading over to Harry's right now for the fireworks and I'll tell him you said hello.
> Greg Goodwin


Randy Hooper


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Tell Harry to call me I have a new # 713 206- 3256.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

woobiwan said:


> Hey Rubberback, what is your name? I am heading over to Harry's right now for the fireworks and I'll tell him you said hello.
> Greg Goodwin


How where the fireworks? And more importantly, did Harry know Rubberback?:rotfl:


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

JJGold said:


> How where the fireworks? And more importantly, did Harry know Rubberback?:rotfl:


Grow up.


----------



## El Arquero Rey (Feb 4, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> I'm not gonna start an internet BS session with you but this info is false.


Don't know about the largest private island or the gun club,but all the rest is true. The Cullens do own it and there is are full time cowboys living there.


----------



## woobiwan (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey JJ, Harry knows Randy from way way back and they are good friends. We talked by phone that evening and it turns out Randy has property in our neck of the woods near Brenham so we will probably hook up out there at some point. Harry spoke very highly of Randy. The fireworks were delicious!


----------



## tricky tuna (Apr 30, 2009)

The Cullen house near SPI is actually a 14,000 sq/ft Hacienda. The building located off the water is actually a small marina...with 4-5 boat lifts.

It has a very large multi-car garage. There is a classic 1970's Ford bronco (customized) in the bay next to the backup generator with a bottle opener on the tailgate.

Since it is a true Hacienda, the entire house must remain climate-controlled or the contents will mildew....therefore the house must remain at a constant 72 F. It has 9 bedrooms (if memory serves). Each bedroom is named after a common South Texas animal...like La Paloma (dove)...and each has it's own bathroom that is decoratively tiled in the animal for which it is named.

The main door to the house (from the courtyard) is very large hardwood that was salvaged from a mission in old Mexico. As you walk in you will find a suit of armor (authentic I assume). It also (the house) boasts a quite impressive wine cellar. 

As you drive up to the house...there is a statue of a cow with paintings of oil wells on it. Written near the cow's udders are the words "Texas Milk".

The Ranch Foreman's name is Lou Powell. He lives on the other end of the ranch in a 7,500 sq/ft Hacienda.

Hugh Roy Cullen (google him) was an oil Tycoon...who further developed the Tom O'Connor oil field (Port O'Connor). 

Aside from personal assets/royalties/holdings, their corporate legacy exists as a holding/shell firm known as Quintana Petroleum Corporation. 

Hopefully this answers a few questions...and clears up any mistruths.

- TT

P.S. The house is REALLY cool!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

tricky tuna said:


> The Cullen house near SPI is actually a 14,000 sq/ft Hacienda. The building located off the water is actually a small marina...with 4-5 boat lifts.
> 
> It has a very large multi-car garage. There is a classic 1970's Ford bronco (customized) in the bay next to the backup generator with a bottle opener on the tailgate.
> 
> ...


Watch for vampires.....


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

Read the book "The Big Rich" the Cullens are one of the four families featured along with the Richardson/Bass family, Hunts, and Murchisons. 

Roy Cullen was really good at going into old fields or poor producers and figuring out haow to make them producers.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

woobiwan said:


> Hey JJ, Harry knows Randy from way way back and they are good friends. We talked by phone that evening and it turns out Randy has property in our neck of the woods near Brenham so we will probably hook up out there at some point. Harry spoke very highly of Randy. The fireworks were delicious!


Hey I've been looking into the grape buisness. Call me when you get a chance.Your right I guess I've known Harry for 4o years give are take great guy. Who cares he will always be my Friend.Hell with the money its all about living.Yes ,your welcome out on my land no problem.Talk harry in to coming.Latter.


----------

